# Interior Repaint in progress



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.com/agapepainting.net/WilsonvilleRepaint

This Interior has been in progress since Sunday. We have put an average of 11hr a day into this job to have it completed by tomorrow. We are on schedule! :thumbup:

This is a 2800 sqft home that had to have all the wood trim converted to latex with the exception of the doors. We used a bonding primer under the topcoat: Proclassic SG. The walls are being painted with SW ProGreen 200. Nice paint btw... :thumbsup: Love the ProGreen. Covers exceptionally well. You will see a dark burgandy red in the kitchen, that will only take two coats to cover with this ProGreen. There is another room with red in it that was repainted in a mild green that only took one coat. Amazing stuff! This is my first time using ProGreen. I'll be using it from now on in all my interior repaints. 

We cut-in all the walls to the trim by hand. I normally tape all my lines, but I was looking to save time and decided to do it by hand. Loved it! I may go back to doing all my cut-in by hand. For one, I am really good at it and another it seems to be more self satisfying. My taping process is superior for quality, but seeing my hand cut-in once again and a few more homes for practice.... it is competitive...


----------



## fcsoldier (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks good. i'd like to see pics when it is 100% done


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Jason were you using progreen as a base coat? Or is most of the house going to be "steamed milk"? What did you spray with?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> Jason were you using progreen as a base coat? Or is most of the house going to be "steamed milk"? What did you spray with?




This is a repaint. We are rolling and cutt'n over the old color with ProGreen Eg-Shel.


The only thing we sprayed was the trim and that was with bonding primer followed by ProClassic Semi-Gloss.

Steamed Milk is the color of the ProGreen 200 that is going in most of the home (common areas). There are 2 bedrooms and and office that will get their own color. You can see the office is done with a green color. I'll have the other pics by the end of the day.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Another thing... We didn't prime any walls, not even the dark red in the kitchen. I cutt in a spot with ProGreen 200 to see how it would cover before deciding if I needed primer or not. The "word" is that ProGreen covers really well. So far.. So good.. :thumbsup:


I didn't read back to see if I said this, so I could be saying it again... I have never used ProGreen 200. This is my first experience with it. I'll be using it again! :yes:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

wow you are getting good results with progreen over that green/red wall in the office? how much is that stuff? Sounds like it might be a good, cheaper, "green" alternative to aura. I will have to try some. Any pictureframing problems with cutting in everything first?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> wow you are getting good results with progreen over that green/red wall in the office? how much is that stuff? Sounds like it might be a good, cheaper, "green" alternative to aura. I will have to try some. Any pictureframing problems with cutting in everything first?


No picture framing, and that was another thing I was watching for especially in the kitchen. 2 coats and it's done. I had latex primer delivered just in case... 

I have more pics of the finished product, some are uploaded some are not. I'll give another shout-out when I have them all uploaded.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> how much is that stuff?


Everyones price at SW is dependent upon their relationship with SW to some degree, so when I quote ya my price, you may or may not get it at that price. I really don't know if I am getting a good deal or not but because of how well ProGreen covers I think I am getting a good deal at $21.00 per gal by the 5'r


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Nice work Jason, looks really good. Thanks for sharing about the ProGreen, I will have to try some.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> Nice work Jason, looks really good. Thanks for sharing about the ProGreen, I will have to try some.


Thank you.

Here is an update for the finished product:

http://picasaweb.google.com/agapepainting.net/WilsonvilleRepaint

Whew! I'm glad that is done! Took today off... 11hr days takes a toll on ya after a while..... We'll hit it hard again tomorrow on another job...


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

You did a great job on everything!! To turn that over in a week considering the wood to paint conversion is awesome...You really busted your ass on that job, my Hat off to you and your crew!!!


----------

